# How much should I charge for these NZW does?



## natem (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 5 NZW does and 4 NZW bucks. They are pure bred from good breeding stock (not registered). I wanted to sell them at 12 weeks old as breeding stock. Is $20 for each doe and $15 for each buck a good price at 12 weeks?


----------



## brentr (Apr 29, 2013)

Depends on where you are and what the market is.  If you were in my area, those would be very attractive prices, even a little UNDER priced.  Again, for my area.  For yours, you need to do a little homework.  Craigslist can be a good resource to see what others are asking for their stock, compare yours to theirs, and set your price as you see best.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 29, 2013)

Around here they would be $25 each.


----------



## Moose23 (Apr 29, 2013)

For breeding stock in my area they can go for anywhere between $25 and $50.  Take them to local auctions and things just get ridiculous, I'm pretty glad I'm usually selling and not trying to buy...


----------



## P.O. in MO (May 1, 2013)

I am about 30 miles south of Kansas City and have seen does at $15 and bucks at $10, these were all weanlings about 6 weeks old.  Another guy has mature breeders around 6 or 8 months at $20 each, does and bucks.  PO


----------



## natem (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I posted an ad at $25 each for does and they are almost gone in one day. Selling them at 2 months old


----------

